# (text-decoration: none;)  funktioniert nicht...



## KlexxMedia (7. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem bei einer Internetseite dich noch nicht online ist.
Ich möchte das der verlinkte Text nicht unterschtrichen ist und einen Hover Effekt hat.

Der Text wird von diesen Div bestimmt


```
<div id="content_top"></div>
			<div id="content">
```

In der Style.css sieht es so aus


```
#content_top {
	margin-top: 20px;
	width: 775px;
	height: 10px;
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url("http://www.tutorials.de/images/content_top_back.png");
}
#content {
	background-color: #d7d2d1;
	width: 765px;
	padding: 5px;
	text-decoration: none;
}
```

Ich habe also auch "text-decoration: none;" angeben aber irgendwie sind die Links immer noch unterschtrichen. Ein hover Effekt hätte ich auch gerne, wo muss ich das alles einfügen damit es funktioniert.

Ich wäre über Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## MCoder (7. August 2012)

Hallo,

wenn du es nur für den content machen willst, müsste es so aussehen:

```
#content:link {
    text-decoration: none;
    ...
}

#content:hover {
    text-decoration: none;
    ...
}
```

Global für die gesamte Seite würde man es so schreiben:

```
a:link { ...}
a:hover {...}
```

Gruß
MCoder


----------

